# فيديوهات تعليمية لدورة تنفيذ وتصميم انظمة مكافحة الحريق



## محمد العطفي (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا ​انشغلت في العديد من الامور الخاصة بالعمل ولكن يظل انتمائي وحبي الاول والاخير لهذا الملتقي الذي اكن الاحترام لكل من يعمل فيه ويشارك فيه من مهندسين واداريين واسال الله ان ينفع بنا جميعا ويرزقنا الاخلاص .
الموضوع بكل بساطة حبيت اعمل حاجة جديدة زي ما كان بيقولي البيج بوس المهندس احمد الزيني ( اذا مفيش جديد , اعمل انت الجديد ) 
ومن هنا فكرت ومن وفقنا الله في عمل دورة مجمعة اون لاين وفيديوهات الدورة علي اليوتيوب الجميع يقدر يطلع عليها ويذاكرها ويستفيد منها بعون الله تعالي .

وكمان بعد ما تنزل المحاضرة وتفهمها ترجع تشوف النقاشات الي موجودة علي الموضوع ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t300683.html

او الموضوع ده http://www.ar/ab-eng.org/vb/t372979.html

وده لينك المحاضرة الاولى 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzsUbAKGiFo&list=PLXlFbcDN6rZyxo_fUjLbrbGn 2lvykxveT&index=1


وده لينك المحاضرة الثانية 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udoZEr_vtIs&list=PLXlFbcDN6rZyxo_fUjLbrbGn2lvykxveT&index=2


وده لينك المحاضرة الثالثة 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkKn3PDe-eg&index=3&list=PLXlFbcDN6rZyxo_fUjLbrbGn2lvykxveT

وده لينك المحاضرة الرابعة 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X152PdcBQ58&list=PLXlFbcDN6rZyxo_fUjLbrbGn2lvykxveT&index=4

وبعون الله يكون الموضوع ده من المواضيع الي تظل في الملتقي يستفيد منها الخريج الجديد والي شغال والجميع بعون الله تعالي يقدر يستفيد منها .


----------



## toktok66 (9 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وفي عملك الصالح


----------



## محمد العطفي (9 مارس 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي عملك الصالح


 الله يكرمك يارب ونسال الله القبول واشكر حضرتك علي المرور الكريم


----------



## اسلاماس (10 مارس 2015)

الله غالب 
شكرا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## اسلاماس (20 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الغالى ..مفيش محاضرات نزلت تانى ولا اى


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا استاذنا الغالي


----------



## الكنداكه اماني (3 أبريل 2015)

جعله الله لك في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 أبريل 2015)

شكر الله لك .. وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك​


----------



## eng.amoudi (10 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يابش مهندس على الطرح الجميل


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
هذا اللينك عليه جميع المحاضرات كاملة حتي النهاية 
نسال الله التوفيق والقبول
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXlFbcDN6rZyxo_fUjLbrbGn2lvykxveT


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (25 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير موضوع مفيد ورائع جدا


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (25 مايو 2015)

ماشاء الله مفيد جدا


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه و جعله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## عصام الدين عثمان (16 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا لك يا استاذ وانشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك
وجزالك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmedelshaer (15 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله محاضرات رووووووووووعه ما شاء الله


----------



## nofal (16 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (17 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yamanii9999 (18 سبتمبر 2015)

` v2q3trde3wq2


----------

